# Grey's Anatomy 5/7/06 -- Damage Case



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Surprised a thread hasn't been made for this already.

[Linda Richman]DISCUSS!![/Linda Richman]


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'm surprised you want everyone to discuss it , but add nothing to the discussion!


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I've completely lost track of the McDreamy/Meredith storyline. What caused him to explode all of a sudden? Was it something that happened at the end of the last episode?


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

He saw Meredith coming down the Vet's stairs after she took a shower after they birthed the foal (she didn't sleep with him, or even really kiss him, but it looked like they had just rolled out of bed).

I think I might be the only person who didn't want Meredith and Shepard back together. I was just pissed at him all through the episode. I know he was hurt, but he had to know he had no right!

I LOVE the Vet with Meredith, and I also agree with the rest of your post.

Man, that scene with the mom's monologue about being a mom was just amazing.

I love George and Callie.

Love the way Addison didn't take any of Alex's crap. 

I LOVE this show!


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

But there have been too many depressing episodes recently. Where did all the fun go?


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

While I'm not a big fan of Dr.Torres, she did have a good point. Izzy certainly looks down at her. Were any of George's roommates friendly with the nurse he slept with? Maybe they like George being single so they can cry on his shoulder.

I thought the McDreamy/Meredith bit was ridiculous. That Derek is just realizing Meredith is sleeping with other people after several months and several men is just stupid. He dumped her. Was he expecting Meredith to just be waiting in the wings until Addison cheated on him again?

Season finale looks good. Predictions?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

> I'm not wearing any panties and I don't know you well enough to show you my good girl.


Line of the night!


----------



## coolpenguin (Apr 26, 2004)

This show never ceases to amaze me with how much i truly love it. Even when I'm annoyed at Meredith I still enjoy her. I am a bit mad at the show making us have some positive emotion toward Alex with the baby.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> ...I thought the McDreamy/Meredith bit was ridiculous. That Derek is just realizing Meredith is sleeping with other people after several months and several men is just stupid. He dumped her. Was he expecting Meredith to just be waiting in the wings until Addison cheated on him again?...


Agreed. I found that part of the show very annoying. Other than that, it was a great episode. But I do agree, it's gotten away from the fun a bit, and more towards the serious. I still find the balance in that good, however. And the "good girl" line was hilarious.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

For gods sake, PLEASE KILL DENNY NOW! Ok, we've had it beaten into our heads that Izzy cares too much. But this storyline has just gotten out of hand. It's not adding anything that it hasn't already. If they don't kill him off by the season finale, I may have to go yank the plugs myself. (Although I'd be shocked if he lasts past that, the question is whether izzy's career will be destroyed by then or not.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gschrock said:


> For gods sake, PLEASE KILL DENNY NOW! Ok, we've had it beaten into our heads that Izzy cares too much. But this storyline has just gotten out of hand. It's not adding anything that it hasn't already. If they don't kill him off by the season finale, I may have to go yank the plugs myself. (Although I'd be shocked if he lasts past that, the question is whether izzy's career will be destroyed by then or not.)


Yep, forgot to add that is the OTHER thing that bugged me about this ep. I actually couldn't even bear to watch when she crawled "into bed" with him. Then his ridiculous comment about "feeling her up".....ugh.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

Who played the other doctor who caused the accident? He looks so freaking familiar. I can't place him though.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Harold and Kumar - Its Harold AKA John Cho!

He has been in a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Dennis Wilkinson (Sep 24, 2001)

Looked like John Cho to me ("Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle", "American Pie", and, more recently, "Kitchen Confidential")


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

gschrock said:


> (Although I'd be shocked if he lasts past that, the question is whether izzy's career will be destroyed by then or not.)


The producers have said that



Spoiler



one intern will be leaving the program at season's end. I would be surprised if it's her, but this relationship could set that up.


----------



## Cboath (Jun 22, 2004)

zalusky said:


> Harold and Kumar - Its Harold AKA John Cho!
> 
> He has been in a lot of other stuff.


That is what it was.... I can't believe I didn't come up with that.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Dennis Wilkinson said:


> Looked like John Cho to me ("Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle", "American Pie", and, more recently, "Kitchen Confidential")


And even MORE recent Harold & Kumar go to Amsterdamn.  2007

I thought he was also the video game player in the Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants, but it's not in his bio or under the name of the movie.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

Not a bad episode. Was kind of annoying watching the Merideth/McDreamy drama play out. But I like that they've got someone new for Merideth so we can get past the whole "I'm still in love with a married man" fiasco. George is always fun to watch. The Izzie thing is starting to get a little weak. Still fun to watch the show nonetheless.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> The producers have said that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the spoiler sites have also said



Spoiler



the intern is leaving the surgical intern program but is not leaving the show


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

"I never said I wasn't scary and damaged too."

I'm so glad Chris O'Donnell found work after his series was the first of this season to be cancelled, and after only one episode! I really love him in this.

Who was the actress who payed the mother? She looked really familiar. Big Jim was familiar from Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

Cboath said:


> Who played the other doctor who caused the accident? He looks so freaking familiar. I can't place him though.


and sidebar: the husband is from the burger king commercials (not 'the soup' host). the one that says "SPAHseeeeeeh!"


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Who was the actress who payed the mother? She looked really familiar.


Frances Fisher was the mother. She was previously seen as a regular on "The Lyon's Den" and as Rose's mother on Titanic.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

David Ortiz said:


> Frances Fisher was the mother. She was previously seen as a regular on "The Lyon's Den" and as Rose's mother on Titanic.


She was also Chris Titus's crazy mother on Titus.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

And one of Clint Eastwoods girl toys.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm sorry, I found this to be an absolutely phenomenal episode. From the emotion of the doctor realizing that he killed someone while saving another, to Big Jim confronting that doctor, to the mother's reaction with her daughter and the husband saying he had to deal with other things and Denny revealing what he had given up. And finally, with Meredith finally telling off McDreamy and giving him everything he deserved. Sorry, this was classic.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

serumgard said:


> I'm sorry, I found this to be an absolutely phenomenal episode. From the emotion of the doctor realizing that he killed someone while saving another, to Big Jim confronting that doctor, to the mother's reaction with her daughter and the husband saying he had to deal with other things and Denny revealing what he had given up. And finally, with Meredith finally telling off McDreamy and giving him everything he deserved. Sorry, this was classic.


Could not agree more. The tears were flowing freely.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

gschrock said:


> For gods sake, PLEASE KILL DENNY NOW! Ok, we've had it beaten into our heads that Izzy cares too much. But this storyline has just gotten out of hand. It's not adding anything that it hasn't already. If they don't kill him off by the season finale, I may have to go yank the plugs myself. (Although I'd be shocked if he lasts past that, the question is whether izzy's career will be destroyed by then or not.)


This was a great episode all-in all, but I could not have said this better. Every time I see him I want to stop watching. There is no need to give NYPD Blue and ER runs for the longest death in history. Just kill him now.


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

Lee L said:


> This was a great episode all-in all, but I could not have said this better. Every time I see him I want to stop watching. There is no need to give NYPD Blue and ER runs for the longest death in history. Just kill him now.


Smits's death on NYPDB was gut-wrenching... Brutal to watch, even if you've never been through anything similar in your own life. This was shortly after an uncle of mine died from cancer, and it was a hard thing to watch.

Denny... feh... When he goes? Oh well... sucks to be him.


----------



## mikeg_ms (Oct 3, 2002)

Lee L said:


> This was a great episode all-in all, but I could not have said this better. Every time I see him I want to stop watching. There is no need to give NYPD Blue and ER runs for the longest death in history. Just kill him now.


Where's the me three button. That story arc is just pure hell.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Anyone mind if I temporarily hijack this thread?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Ah, Katherine. But in that photo it looks like her lips got stung by a dozen yellowjackets.


----------



## dadx2 (Oct 14, 2002)

She has lips?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok, I am done hijacking this thread. Can't wait for the finale.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You can hijack all you want!


----------



## RichardHead (Nov 17, 2003)

Lee L said:


> This was a great episode all-in all, but I could not have said this better. Every time I see him I want to stop watching. There is no need to give NYPD Blue and ER runs for the longest death in history. Just kill him now.


Isn't he the dad in Supernatural? Must be nice to pull in two paychecks.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

RichardHead said:


> Isn't he the dad in Supernatural? Must be nice to pull in two paychecks.


It was hard to see him running around in Supernatural... I kept thinking "Denny! Your heart! Take it easy!"


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Didn't Don Ho have the same thing Denny has? Except Mr. 'Tiny Bubbles' went to the Far East and received an experimental stem-cell based therapy that 'cured' him.

EDIT- Yes I was right: _"...Don Ho was diagnosed with heart failure caused by cardiomyopathy. The cause of his heart failure is unknown, but there was no treatment available. He went to Dr. Amit Patel, a cardiac surgeon and pioneer of the use of adult stem cells for heart disease. On December 6, 2005, Ho had his own blood-derived stem cells injected into his heart by Dr. Patel with his surgeons in Thailand. The treatment went without incident. In an interview with the Associated Press later in the month, Ho said, "I'm feeling terrific, 100 percent better". He credited the treatment with saving his life."_


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

sudden.....urge.....for....cheesecake.....after.....dinner....tonight ...


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RichardHead said:


> Must be nice to pull in two paychecks.


3...he also has a recurring role in _Weeds_...


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I just watched this episode last night. I think I was most taken by John Cho's acting. I've only ever seen him in American Pie and Harold and Kumar. He did a very convincing job as the doctor.

tk


----------

